# Can loud noise affect my unborn baby?



## Fran_Mc

Hi, i'm almost 36 weeks pregnant and was wondering if loud noise can have any harmful effects on my baby in the womb? I was at a family party last night where the music was loud, then tonight I was at the cinema where there were parts in the movie that were really loud. I've also had a few other nights out during my pregnancy, but not more than 5.

I've heard people say that its well protected in there and that its in water etc, but I can't help but worry that it may cause hearing impairment or something else, or am I just paranoid? I won't be doing anything else that involves loud noises between now and giving birth.


----------



## starcrossed

I'm a music teacher and I'm sure someone would have told me if noise was an issue.

Lie in the bath and see how much noise gets past, its about the same for baby :)

Hope it puts your mind at rest!!

Delly xxx


----------



## NeyNey

Yeah hun, I don't think it's a problem :hugs:


----------



## Mumma2B2010

I'm sure loud music doesn't affect the baby, I'm planning on playing Heavy Metal/Rock to my bump so I think you should be okay :)


----------



## EmmaM2

No it has no adverse effects. Baby will be able to hear it once you are into 3rd tri and may kick around more but it won't hurt him/her. x


----------



## xprincessx

it can startle the baby if it's loud but that's all, no proper harm can come of it x


----------



## sar

I asked the MW about clay pigeon shooting as I was worried about the noise of a shotgun going off that close to baby. She said it was fine. Going to be careful later on coz of the kick-back from the gun, but the noise is fine!


----------



## Fran_Mc

EmmaM2 said:


> No it has no adverse effects. Baby will be able to hear it once you are into 3rd tri and may kick around more but it won't hurt him/her. x

I'm well into the third trimester as I'm almost 36 weeks which is why I was more worried, but all the comments has helped reassure me, thank you all.


----------



## kiwimama

I went to The Phantom of the Opera when I was quite late in my pregnancy and bubs kicked around a lot more - don't think she appreciated the high pitched shrieking voices!


----------



## Sweetie

We asked my doc about this at my last appointment because we had won tickets to a concert, he said not an issue at all... 

As far as the clay shooting goes I've been told no issue there as well other than being careful to make sure you are inhaling as little of the debris (spent gun powder) as possible


----------



## lilbumpblue

Well me n my bump went to a westlife concert on Sunday night...he kicked at the support acts, one being an american group called Wow and they had lots of peircing high pitched noises and then a girl group came on called wonderland and dont think he like their high pitched shrieks much either! Westlife came on and cos i was up danciing away he was fast asleep even at the loud noises and bangs from fireworks! x


----------



## Grape1

Hi all, am 30 weeks pregnant and did clay pigeon shooting last weekend, was assured by the instructor it would be fine but now im worried. Did anyone do it while pregnant and can reassure me that their baby's hearing is ok? Thank u


----------



## Milana

Never thought loud music could be a problem. Glad to know that this not an issue at all as I keep listening to loud music. Thx.


----------

